# Tribute to Frederick Remington



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

When I was starting to paint many years ago, I learned by copying. I made this copy of a Remington painting a long time ago. Next to big cats, I also like to paint horses...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Beautiful*

The painting is beautiful and so very much detail.


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, unfortunately it is only a copy. That is why I do not do copies anymore... (except for the Walter Weber copy. First copy I ever did in over 40 years....)


----------

